# What did you dream about?



## Mlugo1247 (Nov 25, 2012)

Back in 2007 when I became an E.A. Mason I must have been one of the proudest men on earth. I had just gone through an ancient Masonic Ritual. A ritual that some of the greatest men on earth have gone through, and I was now sharing that bond with them. My mind and body were in total awe. I can still remember my drive home knowing that I was now a Mason. When I got home I felt different, and my ex wife asked me how it went, and I was speechless! As I got ready for bed and under the covers the ritual played over and over in my mind. When I finally feel asleep I had some of the most vivid dreams. I dreamed of the faces of Sam Houston, George Washington, and men I had never even seen before in their Masonic aprons. I would like to know if anyone else had the ritual have this much of an impact on them.


----------



## K.S. (Nov 25, 2012)

The same happened with me, not the dream part though. (I don't speak with my ex-wife though) but everything else was almost identical though.


----------



## crono782 (Nov 25, 2012)

My EA should hopefully be coming up in a couple weeks. I'll let you know then. ;D


----------



## karlosuk (Nov 26, 2012)

I wouldnt say I had a great feelings towards the ceremony/experience lets just say I felt very comfortable and confident. I have had the feeling before and know that if I don't feel any negative in me towards my situation then it is right for me to be there and doing what I am doing.


----------

